# Well that's one way to cope with infidelity -- She certainly showed them



## BruceBanner (May 6, 2018)

*My twin teenaged boys came across the sex videos I recorded with my AP. I'm 100% sure AP's ex wife leaked them. My life has been destroyed.* 



> Alright, this will be a long one. Please bear with me. I'm crying as I'm writing this.
> 
> I met my AP, a mid 40s MM while on a business trip and we became really good friends. We both came from almost DB marriages and quickly fell in love. Our affair was strictly physical when it first started, but then we soon realized the connection we had was something you only find once in a lifetime.
> 
> ...


Crazy **** but I'm not going to stay it didn't get a chuckle out of me.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

Karma. Talk about lack of empathy for anyone but herself. She’s Partially right that her teen sons didn’t deserve to see thaT. The true remark would have been that her sons didn’t deserve a mother who would betray the family like that and film it to celebrate it. 

I imagine that she received a bunch of sympathy from fellow home wreckers. Makes me think of how dual home wreckers are treated like royalty over on LS OM/OW section.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

“Hell hath no fury as a woman scorned”
William Congreve 1697.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Wow. Pls be reminded, it's not all about you. 

When you blindsided your H, you lost me there.

Karma is a *****.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know...I guess I am not buying this. I am going to have to call BS. I do think a lot of it is believable, but they lost me when she showed up at the job of the OM's wife. I really don't think she would have the guts to do that. So you were banging her husband for years, and without any proof you are just going to waltz into her place of business and make accusations and expose the fact that you were the other woman all along? That's awfully bold and stupid to boot. 

The other thing she said that I don't buy is that her twin boys tried to physically attack her. I just can't see most men raising their hands to their own mother no matter how heinous of an act she has committed, and I am supposed to believe that two teenaged boys were trying to physically attack her? Would they be devastated and shocked, of course. But trying to beat up your own mom along with your brother? Thats a bit much. I suppose it could be true, but I really doubt it.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

It took a whole six hours for the first link request.

Reddit is going to the dogs.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Someone has to write click bait .... job done.

Bruce .... you should really go find yourself one of those “Men going their own way” groups. You would fit the mold perfectly.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Sad situation overall. However, if the betrayed wife shared sex videos with teenage minors, she can - and should - be prosecuted as a sex offender.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

If this is true, state bar should be contacted.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Not buying this story at all.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Marduk said:


> Not buying this story at all.


I could be wrong, but I think its a fictional narrative written by someone, a good old fashioned troll post. A lot of people that have been cheated on like stories about the Karma bus for cheaters. Thats understandable. But in my opinion some people like them so much that when something is very off with a story, they never question it. To me this story seems too far fetched in a few areas. In addition to my earlier points. I wouldn't think the OM's wife would flush her career as an attorney down the toilet for sending/posting a video like that. Especially when she was so supposedly so measured and laid back for so long throughout the divorce process. It just doesn't make sense. A lot of it doesn't. These people either don't exist or its a greatly exaggerated version.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Taxman said:


> If this is true, state bar should be contacted.


If this is true, the reality is that it would almost be impossible to prove on several levels. And almost no LEA has the resources to look in to this. This kind of thing is so hard to work up. Not completely impossible but close to it. 

However, if it was true, while I hate that the kids saw it, how fitting that she be outed this way. 

Some poor dumb guy wondering why his marriage broke up, and BOOM, this is the reason why.

I am thinking the original post was a troll though...


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Yawn. Nicely written story but that's about all.

On a side note anyone dumb enough to send pics or do videos should realize you have zero control over them once they're out.

I see call a lawyer, call a lawyer all the time. Once that cats out of the bag a 1000 lawyers can't put it back in. 

But there are laws against this!!!! Yeah try and prove it. Plus if someone's half way smart you can't trace it as well.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

If this is true, which ehhhhhh, however if true, this is one of the most well played acts of vengeance. One can assume that as an attorney, BW safeguarded her income, possibly with a prenup, but I venture to guess as an attorney, BW was a smart enough cookie to cover her ass. She would also know enough that public exposure would work to the betrayed husband's advantage in several ways. I have found that infidelity has worked to the betrayed's advantage with custody percentages. Some states and provinces mandate 50/50 custody, however, if you are in a jurisdiction where it counts, then...go for it.

So, by exposure, she gives her ex a gigantic kick to the nads and screws his AP. First it exposes the rationale for the divorce to the BH, giving him time to amend his divorce. It provides evidence for custody, and courts are apt to overlook the WW's unemployed status when calculating CS, as it was her fault that she is jobless. (This, I have seen) Let alone the atom bomb that this put into the relationships the cheaters had with their children. When the judge asks, "Who do you want to live with, Jenny?" You kinda know what the answer will be. And finally, the love vultures wanted to be together. It will be so easy as two unemployed idiots, in a small town, with a scandal all around them. Yeah, it will last as long as a fart in a windstorm.

Well played madam, if true, once again, but well played.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Taxman said:


> When the judge asks, "Who do you want to live with, Jenny?" You kinda know what the answer will be.


My parents always attributed their long marriage to me. 
Neither of them wanted custody.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Andy1001 said:


> Taxman said:
> 
> 
> > When the judge asks, "Who do you want to live with, Jenny?" You kinda know what the answer will be.
> ...


Hahaha !!!!!!!! Good one !!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Karma does happen, though. Sometimes you have to wait for it, or it surprises you. I'll tell you a story I know is true, because I was involved.

My buddy's wife came over one day while my wife was out, and she hit on me, and claimed my buddy wouldn't have sex with her. Which was surprising, because my buddy had told me a week or two before that she claimed she was asexual, and he was having to get used to the idea of never having sex again. Anyway, as I was saying no, my wife walked in, and we threw her out. My wife was quite upset of course because they had been friends. I call my buddy up and tell him, and he gets mad at me, and accuses me of making the whole thing up.

A few months later, I see him drive up to his house in the middle of a saturday in his camper, which was weird, because I knew they were away for the weekend. I say hi, and ask if everything's ok. He says no... that they were camping with her family, he went to tuck in his kid, and his wife's cell phone binged while he was kissing his kid goodnight - they had been playing with her phone or something. So he reads her texts... and discovers that the next guy she hit up was his "best friend," and they had been boning for weeks. So he immediately confronted his wife with it - in front of her own parents, told her he was 100% done, they packed up and drove all night home. And here they were.

He packed up some stuff, and moved out that day. He had a lawyer drawing up a separation agreement the next morning. He offered something fair, and let her out of the marriage quick - because he wanted to strike while she was having the affair. She thought his best friend was going to leave his wife and marry her - and he knew that wasn't going to happen. So he let her out while the affair was still hot and active. He didn't even ask her to stop, he encouraged it. So she signed whatever he wanted. He called a realtor and had the house listed.

That all happened within the first 7 days. That next weekend he goes to the bar, walks up to a random hot young girl, and says "want a free trip to hawaii? I'm going through a divorce and want a travel companion, want to come? No sex or anything required, but I'm leaving tomorrow." She says yes, and off they go. because he knew what was going to happen - after screwing his wife a few more times, his ex best friend was going to dump her and go running back to his own wife... which he did. And while he was in hawaii with this girl - who of course ended up sleeping with him the whole time - all the **** hits the fan back home. She's calling and texting him, which he's ignoring. She's calling his lawyer, which tells her to GTFO because she signed the separation agreement. By the time he gets back not only is there an offer on the house, which he accepts, but his soon-to-be-ex is not eating, not sleeping, calling everyone looking for sympathy, and doesn't know what she's going to do or where she's going to go. The kids hate her by this point.

She has the gall to come walking up to our yard one day, crying, because my wife is outside. She complains "he won't even try to work this out, you know, for the kids!" My wife says "I guess you shouldn't have ****ed his best friend, then" and walks away.

He ended up buying a big ranch with horses. Started a new company and made a fortune. Lives with an amazing girl, apparently. The kids love it when he has custody, and hate having to go to their mom's tiny condo. He looks younger, happier, and free. 

We ran into her a while ago - she's aged poorly, depressed, poor, and is dating losers and married guys... because that's all she can get, and she doesn't want to be alone. She "regrets" what happened, but I'm sure all she regrets is getting caught.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

BruceBanner said:


> I can't live with the shame. How do I get past this? How can I prove that it was my AP's ex who leaked the video? I have no proof. How do I pursue this legally?


Funny. Not how do I unscar my children and family who seen me deepthroating the AP and taking it anally with a ball gag in my mouth, not to mention exposing my husband to ungodly STDs but how do I save some face and get some money out of this?


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

If true ... file this one under "play stupid games, win stupid prizes".


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know...I guess I am not buying this. I am going to have to call BS. I do think a lot of it is believable, but they lost me when she showed up at the job of the OM's wife. I really don't think she would have the guts to do that. So you were banging her husband for years, and without any proof you are just going to waltz into her place of business and make accusations and expose the fact that you were the other woman all along? That's awfully bold and stupid to boot.
> 
> The other thing she said that I don't buy is that her twin boys tried to physically attack her. I just can't see most men raising their hands to their own mother no matter how heinous of an act she has committed, and I am supposed to believe that two teenaged boys were trying to physically attack her? Would they be devastated and shocked, of course. But trying to beat up your own mom along with your brother? Thats a bit much. I suppose it could be true, but I really doubt it.


She is an entitled Princess who was dumb enough to allow her AP to video their sex sessions. So she's probably the type of person who would confront her AP's wronged spouse.

She had found herself being bitten on the arse by a rabid unicorn. Ouch. Reality hurts.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> I could be wrong, but I think its a fictional narrative written by someone, a good old fashioned troll post. A lot of people that have been cheated on like stories about the Karma bus for cheaters. Thats understandable. But in my opinion some people like them so much that when something is very off with a story, they never question it. To me this story seems too far fetched in a few areas. In addition to my earlier points. I wouldn't think the OM's wife would flush her career as an attorney down the toilet for sending/posting a video like that. Especially when she was so supposedly so measured and laid back for so long throughout the divorce process. It just doesn't make sense. A lot of it doesn't. These people either don't exist or its a greatly exaggerated version.


Agree. She lost child support because he may not find as good a job.

The only one who could benefit is the husband of this woman whose two sons were shown the video. 

Even he could not truly benefit from it except emotionally. 

Why would anyone want to harm their children this way, though? I guess if he was that angry and hurt, he might let them leak. That seems unlikely at best.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Agree. She lost child support because he may not find as good a job.
> 
> The only one who could benefit is the husband of this woman whose two sons were shown the video.
> 
> ...


School bullies would. If dad used real life porn sites where swinging videos are posted and blurted out "Say! That looks like x and y! They're married but not to each other!"

Or if someone hacked their video account.

This is why photos or videos of sex acts are not a good idea.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> School bullies would. If dad used real life porn sites where swinging videos are posted and blurted out "Say! That looks like x and y! They're married but not to each other!"
> 
> Or if someone hacked their video account.
> 
> This is why photos or videos of sex acts are not a good idea.


A guy that I train with told me a story a few days ago. He’s in charge of the doormen/bouncers at a fairly big nightclub and a couple of weeks ago he got a call from the manager of the place on Wednesday morning asking him to come in that night (The nightclub doesn’t open on Wednesday’s)
There had been a group of women in there on the previous Saturday on a bachelorette night and one of them had sex with some guy in the wheelchair accessible bathroom. 
The husband of the woman who cheated got numerous texts from an unlisted number telling him what happened. He confronted his wife and she insisted that she had done nothing wrong and it was just someone stirring the pot. She refused to discuss the matter any further and probably thought she had gotten away with it. 
The husband rang the manager of the nightclub and said his wife claimed she had been sexually assaulted and he wanted to se the cctv from the night in question. My buddy went in and himself, the manager and the cheated husband watched the cctv footage from the night in question. 
At one stage she was standing in the bathroom area with some guy and he goes into the men’s bathroom. He comes out and holds up what was clearly a condom packet and the two of them go into the wheelchair accessible bathroom. They were there for about fifteen minutes before she leaves first and then he left. 
The husband was stunned and my buddy made him sit down and got him a drink. This was when he admitted he had made up the assault story just to see the footage and also told them about the text messages and his wife’s denial. 
What makes this even more interesting is that the husband is a lawyer and his wife apparently is a marriage counselor.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Marriage counsellors and cheating. We have had at least two stories of that on TAM.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

jsmart said:


> Karma. Talk about lack of empathy for anyone but herself. Sheâ€™s Partially right that her teen sons didnâ€™t deserve to see thaT. The true remark would have been that her sons didnâ€™t deserve a mother who would betray the family like that and film it to celebrate it.
> 
> I imagine that she received a bunch of sympathy from fellow home wreckers. Makes me think of how dual home wreckers are treated like royalty over on LS OM/OW section.


yep the definition of *****. I hope her husband gets full custody and she lives in pain for a while. What an evil *****


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Someone has to write click bait .... job done.
> 
> Bruce .... you should really go find yourself one of those “Men going their own way” groups. You would fit the mold perfectly.


why the attack ?


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Marduk said:


> Karma does happen, though. Sometimes you have to wait for it, or it surprises you. I'll tell you a story I know is true, because I was involved.
> 
> My buddy's wife came over one day while my wife was out, and she hit on me, and claimed my buddy wouldn't have sex with her. Which was surprising, because my buddy had told me a week or two before that she claimed she was asexual, and he was having to get used to the idea of never having sex again. Anyway, as I was saying no, my wife walked in, and we threw her out. My wife was quite upset of course because they had been friends. I call my buddy up and tell him, and he gets mad at me, and accuses me of making the whole thing up.
> 
> ...


good story. The question is 'is the ****ing you get really worth the ****ing you get'. Haha In her case, she lost . She sleeps in her own ****. Well deserved. Good for your friend


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Marriage counsellors and cheating. We have had at least two stories of that on TAM.


 Might fall along the lines of those who can't, teach...

No offense to any teachers.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

OK, lets just admit we can't possibly and properly judge this story without seeing the videos.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Married said:


> Someone has to write click bait .... job done.
> 
> Bruce .... you should really go find yourself one of those “Men going their own way” groups. You would fit the mold perfectly.



Wrong post


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> A guy that I train with told me a story a few days ago. He’s in charge of the doormen/bouncers at a fairly big nightclub and a couple of weeks ago he got a call from the manager of the place on Wednesday morning asking him to come in that night (The nightclub doesn’t open on Wednesday’s)
> There had been a group of women in there on the previous Saturday on a bachelorette night and one of them had sex with some guy in the wheelchair accessible bathroom.
> The husband of the woman who cheated got numerous texts from an unlisted number telling him what happened. He confronted his wife and she insisted that she had done nothing wrong and it was just someone stirring the pot. She refused to discuss the matter any further and probably thought she had gotten away with it.
> The husband rang the manager of the nightclub and said his wife claimed she had been sexually assaulted and he wanted to se the cctv from the night in question. My buddy went in and himself, the manager and the cheated husband watched the cctv footage from the night in question.
> ...


Sad story. A reason why I won't go to MC's and also a reason why Bachelorette Parties and GNO are dangerous as are Bachelor Parties. I really don't and never will understand some of the smut that people expose themselves to when they go to such events.


----------



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Andy1001 said:


> A guy that I train with told me a story a few days ago. He’s in charge of the doormen/bouncers at a fairly big nightclub and a couple of weeks ago he got a call from the manager of the place on Wednesday morning asking him to come in that night (The nightclub doesn’t open on Wednesday’s)
> There had been a group of women in there on the previous Saturday on a bachelorette night and one of them had sex with some guy in the wheelchair accessible bathroom.
> The husband of the woman who cheated got numerous texts from an unlisted number telling him what happened. He confronted his wife and she insisted that she had done nothing wrong and it was just someone stirring the pot. She refused to discuss the matter any further and probably thought she had gotten away with it.
> The husband rang the manager of the nightclub and said his wife claimed she had been sexually assaulted and he wanted to se the cctv from the night in question. My buddy went in and himself, the manager and the cheated husband watched the cctv footage from the night in question.
> ...


*SIGH*

just *SIGH*


----------



## Spring_Green (May 9, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> A guy that I train with told me a story a few days ago. He’s in charge of the doormen/bouncers at a fairly big nightclub and a couple of weeks ago he got a call from the manager of the place on Wednesday morning asking him to come in that night (The nightclub doesn’t open on Wednesday’s)
> There had been a group of women in there on the previous Saturday on a bachelorette night and one of them had sex with some guy in the wheelchair accessible bathroom.
> The husband of the woman who cheated got numerous texts from an unlisted number telling him what happened. He confronted his wife and she insisted that she had done nothing wrong and it was just someone stirring the pot. She refused to discuss the matter any further and probably thought she had gotten away with it.
> The husband rang the manager of the nightclub and said his wife claimed she had been sexually assaulted and he wanted to se the cctv from the night in question. My buddy went in and himself, the manager and the cheated husband watched the cctv footage from the night in question.
> ...



Did this happen in NY


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Spring_Green said:


> Did this happen in NY


Boston.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Everyone who got away from these bags of garbage are so much better off.


----------



## Spring_Green (May 9, 2017)

Andy1001 said:


> Boston.


I was just curios, I know of a similar story. One of the guys my husband went to law school with found out his wife cheated on him in a similar manner. I felt really bad for the guy. He would eventually lose his license to practice law because of her cheating. To make it worse last I heard they stayed to together.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

The truth is their Karma is the fact that if anyone knew who they really were no one would have any serious interest in them, and deep down they know that. Their karma is living with themselves.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

wmn1 said:


> Sad story. A reason why I won't go to MC's and also a reason why Bachelorette Parties and GNO are dangerous as are Bachelor Parties. I really don't and never will understand some of the smut that people expose themselves to when they go to such events.


I must be doing GNO all wrong. Me and a few friends typically go out to dinner and have a nice, quiet dinner together with a couple glasses of wine tops. We don't go to a bar and meet men. Or, we meet at one friend's house and have a pot luck type of dinner and sit around her kitchen talking and having a good laugh, no men involved. 

None of my friends have ever hooked up with a guy on a GNO. We must be losers. LOL


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> I must be doing GNO all wrong. Me and a few friends typically go out to dinner and have a nice, quiet dinner together with a couple glasses of wine tops. We don't go to a bar and meet men. Or, we meet at one friend's house and have a pot luck type of dinner and sit around her kitchen talking and having a good laugh, no men involved.
> 
> None of my friends have ever hooked up with a guy on a GNO. We must be losers. LOL


Yeah. My bachelorette party involved a bunch of women at a Mexican restaurant, some drinking, and sharing a little TMI about our men.

Now I feel like I missed out!


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

lifeistooshort said:


> Yeah. My bachelorette party involved a bunch of women at a Mexican restaurant, some drinking, and sharing a little TMI about our men.
> 
> Now I feel like I missed out!


That sounds awesome to me. My bachelorette party was combined with my STBXH's bachelor party with all our friends. It was a great party. Yours sounds fun too. 

I do not feel like I missed out though. Strippers, clubs, etc...none of that appeals to me at all.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

notmyjamie said:


> That sounds awesome to me. My bachelorette party was combined with my STBXH's bachelor party with all our friends. It was a great party. Yours sounds fun too.
> 
> I do not feel like I missed out though. Strippers, clubs, etc...none of that appeals to me at all.


Me neither.

Strippers just sound dirty and gross to me....paying someone to take clothes off is beneath me.


----------



## Spring_Green (May 9, 2017)

Every once in a while we'll do a GNO at a club type place, but not because any of my friends want to be picked up or anything like that, but because we like to dance but most of our Husbands/So aren’t into it anymore. Most of them don't like the music or the drink prices so it's better to leave them behind

I think it comes down to the intent of the of the person going out. A GNO, in and of itself, doesn't lead to cheating. It's the motive or the intentions behind the person going out. That could apply to just about any situation a person finds themselves in, if somebody wants to cheat they most alike will. Be it grocery shopping, the mall, going to work, volunteering, or GNO. 

I personally know more people who have cheated with a coworker than a random stranger they meet at a club or bar.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

notmyjamie said:


> I must be doing GNO all wrong. Me and a few friends typically go out to dinner and have a nice, quiet dinner together with a couple glasses of wine tops. We don't go to a bar and meet men. Or, we meet at one friend's house and have a pot luck type of dinner and sit around her kitchen talking and having a good laugh, no men involved.
> 
> None of my friends have ever hooked up with a guy on a GNO. We must be losers. LOL


GNOs are dangerous depending on the character of the friends people associate with. Same as the guys hanging out. I was referring to GNOs with cheaters and cheating enablers. I should have been more clear. 

My wife has GNOs as I hang out with the guys from time to time. As ethical people, there is little to no concern.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Me neither.
> 
> Strippers just sound dirty and gross to me....paying someone to take clothes off is beneath me.


I did once hear of a couple who told their friends they were organising a strip party at their new house.

When they arrived they were handed wallpaper scrapers, buckets of water and walls covered with layers of old wallpaper. >

They did give them food and drink, though. :grin2:


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> I did once hear of a couple who told their friends they were organising a strip party at their new house.
> 
> When they arrived they were handed wallpaper scrapers, buckets of water and walls covered with layers of old wallpaper. >
> 
> They did give them food and drink, though. :grin2:


That's a really good defense for arson.

Not so much the false advertising of strippers, but that wallpaper ****.

Hate that ****.

Why? You're a lousy friend.:|


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

It's not the bachelor or bachelorette parties that are the problems it's the *******s going to them who should never get married in the first place.


----------

